# where are my seeds?



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jun 23, 2008)

i ordered my seeds on may 28th they said that they were shipped on the 4 of june it is now june 25 and still no sigh what should i do  i ordered them through www.seedboutique.com


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

My seedboutique order took about 3 weeks, don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*I agree with Mom 100%.  *


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jun 26, 2008)

still no seeds from seed boutique, getting very worried i am not gonna see my fem g13xsuper silver haze...my  california orange or my church beans i spent $300 on feminized seeds.. is there anything i can do? just after 3 weeks since they shipped


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2008)

*Well i would wait atleast another week or so before contacting them as it does take time to reach the states.   If not contact them right now and ask whats going on. :confused2: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Could you have gotten something in the mail and tossed it thinking it was garbage?  They are great at hiding the seeds.  Many folks have posted about not finding anything and then when given better suggestions on how/where to look, were able to find them just fine.  Tricky, tricky, tricky!


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jun 26, 2008)

my problem is that they are going to my best friends house so he has been on the lookout i was already growing off bag seed and did'nt want to ship it to my house...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't give up yet.  Mine really took about 3 1/2 weeks, nearly 4.  Have faith.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Jun 28, 2008)

Order from Dr. chronic next time, delivers in less than a week and sometimes as fast as 2 days, Ive even had an order destroyed and was resent once the Doc heard and saw proof.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jun 29, 2008)

still nothing yet i contacted them yesterday by email.....i told them i have'nt recieved anything and that if i dont i am going to doc chronic.....but said i would rather do business with them. we'll c if they make it right  i spent $300 in beans not cool with me


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 29, 2008)

have faith brother.. they are good to do buissienss with. how ever you spell it>>>


----------



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2008)

did you ever get those seeds bro?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2008)

its ok i just read your other thread about them being confiscated..sorry to hear that bro. You ordered anything else yet or just gonna stick to the bagseed for a while?


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 12, 2008)

prolly stick with bag seed till my current grow is done man


----------



## UncleSativa (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been growing for a few yrs i have always gotten my seeds from bcseedking.com Fresh seeds. I wasnt happy with one batch so they sent me a diff strain and they turned out great! Good guys there that do business right. They ship so nobody knows whats being delivered. If your in the Northwest you will get your seeds quickly. Eastcoast prob a week at the most. I guarantee you will love this site. I just grew the free seeds of the BC BIG BuD and they came out great! HUGE buds from the bottom up. 
good luck, lots of ripoffs out there. 
UncleSativa


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks man i will give them a try appreciate it!!!!


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jul 14, 2008)

Try the Doc man. I seriously have the worst luck
and I got mine in 8 days from ordering. It's too bad 
you lost 300, but that will be a drop in the bucket
after a nice harvest!

 Good Luck and Peace Out!
 I Eat Valium


----------



## UncleSativa (Sep 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Could you have gotten something in the mail and tossed it thinking it was garbage? They are great at hiding the seeds. Many folks have posted about not finding anything and then when given better suggestions on how/where to look, were able to find them just fine. Tricky, tricky, tricky!


 
They are very tricky. Look for little bags rolled up. They are hidden VERY WELL! BcKing is amazing. I will never order seeds again anyway. Waste of time. CLONES is the only way to go. Seeds you have to clone at least 3 to 4 times b4 they come out the way the pic shows. Waiting for males is a f'en pain!!! Get 4 strains and keep them and clone clone clone. Each time the strain will get better.  Good luck, Peace be with you.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you sure the guy you had them sent to did not snag them? Some people just can't act right.


----------

